# Financement Mac sur l'apple Store



## MaCinTof (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterai m'orienter vers un iMac. Toutefois, j'aimerai avoir la possibilité de payer en plusieurs fois.
A moins d'être aveugle, je n'ai pas vu ce genre de financement sur l'apple Store ? pouvez me dire ce qu'il en est SVP ? 

Cordialement,


----------



## romaing34 (14 Janvier 2009)

Apple propose un financement en plusieurs fois par l'AFS, filiale de Sofinco. Pour les fêtes il y avait un offre intéressante en 12X avec un taux de 1,9%. Logiquement au moment de la commande tu dois pouvoir choisir l'AFS comme moyen de paiement. Il te faut remplir un formulaire et tu as la réponse dans les 48h.

Si tu es étudiant, ton dossier sera sûrement rejeté si tu le remplis en ligne (mon cas). Il faut appeler le numéro vert Apple (c'est marqué sur la page de l'AFS d'ailleurs) pour qu'ils t'envoient le dossier par la poste. A priori tous les étudiants ou presque sont acceptés (étudiant boursier, je ne suis pas un bon profil en général pour les banques et les sociétés de crédit...).


----------



## MaCinTof (14 Janvier 2009)

Merci de ta réponse.
Le problème c'est que cela s'apparente à un crédit "sans apport personnel".
Je ne veux pas emprunter, j'ai cet argent, mais je veux juste echelonner les paiements sur 3 ou 4 mois, pas plus.

Est-ce possible ?

Merci


----------



## romaing34 (14 Janvier 2009)

tu es allé voir sur le site de l'Apple Store espèce de fainéant  ?

Voici ce que propose l'AFS : https://www.transcred.com/sofgate.asp?q6=020L01&p0=SIMU&p1=VACAPPLE&b1=1

Visiblement pas de paiement en 3 ou 4 fois prévu. Par contre certains APR proposent l'échelonnement en 3 ou 4 fois.

Par exemple, iTribu à Montpellier (excellent service au passage) permet le paiement en 3X ou 4X, avec des frais de dossier de l'ordre de 30 ou 40 euros.

Donc à voir avec un APR près de chez toi qui doit sûrement faire le même type d'échelonnement.


----------



## MaCinTof (14 Janvier 2009)

c'est bien cette page que j'ai vu
mais dans les 3 options ils mettent bien "sans apport personnel", hors, je veux pas faire un crédit de 2000 EUR quoi !
C'est ça que je ne comprends pas...


----------



## romaing34 (14 Janvier 2009)

En fait, le système est grossièrement le suivant :

- Tu passes par un organisme de crédit pour l'achat de la machine
- Tu rembourses selon les modalités fixées par le crédit souscrit

Sans apport personnel => tu paies simplement les mensualités fixées par l'échéancier, comme pour la plupart des crédits à la consommation.

Visiblement ce que tu ne comprend pas c'est que tu n'as pas de possibilité de déterminer 4 prélèvements correspondant à 1/4 du prix de la machine : il faut passer par un organisme de crédit.

Comme je te le disais, pour le 3 ou 4 fois, il faut compter 30 ou 40 euros de frais en plus du coût de la machine. Du moins c'est comme ça que fonctionnait mon APR montpelliérain, en partenariat avec Sofinco de mémoire.


----------



## romaing34 (14 Janvier 2009)

Je vais essayer de faire une description très grossière du système :

- Ta machine coûte 2000 euros
- Tu souscris aurpès de l'organisme de crédit pour rembourser ses 2000 euros en X mensualités
- L'organisme de crédit paye Apple (si AFS) ou te verse la somme (si extérieur) pour acheter ta machine
- Apple est payé, et toi tu rembourses l'organisme de crédit

C'est plus clair ?


----------



## MaCinTof (14 Janvier 2009)

ouaip, merci 

Petite question encore : Quelqu'un a t-il déjà acheté une machine Apple par RueDuCommerce ? La, tu peux avoir une machine et payer en 4 fois  sans passer par un organisme extérieur....

Par contre je sais pas si c'est bien ou pas, comment ca marche niveau garantie ? Faut renvoyer a RdC ? Apple ?

Si quelqu'un peut me faire partager son expérience ?

merci


----------



## romaing34 (14 Janvier 2009)

Quel que soit le point de vente, passes par Apple pour tout ce qui concerne le SAV : ils disposent d'un réseau de centres agréés un peu partout en France.

La garantie constructeur est d'un an. Tu peux prolonger la garantie de 2 ans supplémentaires en achetant un "Apple Care". Tu n'es pas obligé de le faire au moment de l'achat de la machine : c'est possible durant toute la première année de garantie (et permet d'étaler un poil les dépenses).

Vu les mauvais retours des extensions de garantie type Fnac et compagnie, avec des allers retours au SAV magasin / constructeur et des temps d'indisponibilité excessivement long des machines, je te déconseille de passer par autre chose que l'Apple Care pour l'extension de garantie.


----------



## MaCinTof (14 Janvier 2009)

Ok, donc selon toi, le point de vente n'a que peu d'importance au final ?
Après, a voir si des MacUsers ont eu des mauvaises expériences avec RdC (respect des colis, cartons abîmés ect... Car dans ce cas, il faudra faire appel a RdC et non apple pour un échange standard

J'attends donc des retours d'expérience 

merci


----------



## romaing34 (14 Janvier 2009)

Perso j'ai déjà commandé des trucs sur rueducommerce, genre un disque dur externe ou un palm à l'époque.

Concernant la VPC, tu disposes d'un délai de rétractation de 7 jours à compter de la réception de la marchandise de toute façon (frais de retour à ta charge par contre) prévu par la loi.

L'idéal serait quand même de passer par un APR près de chez toi : tu récupères ta machine directement, fais vivre le commerce de proximité et peut éventuellement négocier une housse ou une souris avec la machine


----------



## adrenergique (15 Janvier 2009)

Heu... une housse pour un iMac laisse tomber 

Voit plutot pour un logiciel ou de la ram.


----------



## romaing34 (15 Janvier 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Heu... une housse pour un iMac laisse tomber
> 
> Voit plutot pour un logiciel ou de la ram.



Oula j'étais fatigué visiblement quand j'ai posté, j'avais oublié qu'on parlait d'un iMac


----------



## adrenergique (15 Janvier 2009)

romaing34 a dit:


> Oula j'étais fatigué visiblement quand j'ai posté, j'avais oublié qu'on parlait d'un iMac



Le pire c'est qu'il me semble avoir déjà vu des housses pour imac :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## romaing34 (15 Janvier 2009)

Il y a bien des gens pour demander sur le forum si l'iMac est facilement transportable pour pouvoir le trimballer dans la maison comme un transportable 

Dans le même genre la mode était aux sacs pour mac mini à une passe


----------



## adrenergique (15 Janvier 2009)

Remarque il est presque aussi transportable que le nouveau MBP 17"... :rateau::rateau::rateau:

D'accord, d'accord, je m'en va, je m'en va


----------



## Newbi-Mac (15 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et ceci est le premier macbook que j'aurai. 
Donc voila j'ai commander un macbook alu 2.O ghz avec des accessoires en choisissant comme moyen de paiement AFS spécial noel avec un TEG de 1,9 % , j'ai repondu à toute leurs questions et apres une réponse favorable je n'ai pas pu imprimer le contrat mais je me suis aperçu qu'on pouvait choisir entre l'imprimer et le recevoir par la poste. Ne pouvant plus acceder à la page en question, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si je recevrai le contrat par la poste ? ou si je dois téléphoner à l'organisme en question à savoir sofinco. J'ai gardé le numero de contrat et de commande.

Mis a part sa, Qui a dejà essayé AFS ? Est ce sûr ? Parce que je veux eviter au maximum d'avoir des surprises au final surtout que le TEG dont je devrais bénéficier n'est que de 1.9 % sans parler des assurances facultatives auquelles j'hésite à me souscrire.

Les conseils sont les bienvenus 

Merci d'avance


----------



## iZiDoR (15 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir et bienvenue !!

Ne t'inquiète pas tu recevras le contrat pré rempli par la poste, ils sont assez rapide, normalement samedi matin voire lundi maxi je pense.
Est-ce sûr? je comprends pas trop ta question.... l'organisme est Sofinco (ca te parlera peut etre plus) , tu les rembourses en mensualités et eux ils payent apple ! pour les assurances, tu verras sur le contrat, si tu les veux il y a une case en plus à signer, mais ca devient moins interessant au niveau tarif.... à toi de voir 
Une fois le contrat renvoyé, il faut attendre un délai de 2-3 jours et apple te confirme la commande...
Voila, tu sais tout !!
Bon switch


----------



## Newbi-Mac (15 Janvier 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide et claire 
J'espère que je ne vais pas avoir à trop patienter j'ai déjà trop hâte de l'avoir 
En faite par " sûr " je voulais savoir si une quelconque personne avait eu des ennuis avec la société Sofinco que je respecte bien entendu. Les retours favorables sont aussi les bienvenus


----------



## jonnybegood (13 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un sait-il s'il y a moyen de payer un article acheté sur le refurb en mensualités ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## hadeys (13 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Non l'AFS ne fonctionne pas sur le refurb.
Paiement au comptant obligatoire.

Il te faudras passer par un organisme externe que tu choisiras si tu veux financer.


----------



## Indefinitely (14 Mai 2009)

Mince. Je comptais prendre un Macbook alu 2,0 Ghz à 999 sur le refurb (sacrée économie) mais avec l'AFS. Ca va pas être possible sans. Je vais être obligé de passer par l'Apple Store Education.


----------

